# New guy..getting rid of a ton of stuff



## platinumdak (Mar 31, 2010)

So I am cleaning out my Grandpa's basement, he owned a hobby shop when i was little so there is a ton of stuff. I am trying to get decent prices on things and wondered where the best place to go is.

I am having a hard time with the gauges..like i know HO but then there is a lot of Standard or S stuff or is it O...

i am going to link a bunch of pictures, this stuff is for sale but i would rather have help with what size,year,rare or not, etc.


Thanks


----------



## platinumdak (Mar 31, 2010)

more pixs


----------



## platinumdak (Mar 31, 2010)

Lionel Flag.


----------



## platinumdak (Mar 31, 2010)

Lionel 395 Floodlight tower
Lionel 494 Beacon


----------



## platinumdak (Mar 31, 2010)

Is this S??..its 2 1/2 inches from right wheel to left


----------



## platinumdak (Mar 31, 2010)

Lionel.. is this O...its 1 1/4 inch from wheel to wheel


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...you have what is called Standard Gauge track, also called Wide Gauge. It is for the largest of Lionel's trains. The switches and crossovers are more desirable than the regular track. That they are very rusty does not help but they are still salvageable. Lionel started making them in 1908 and stopped in 1940. Ives, American Flyer and Dorfan were also makers of that size and pretty much out of it by the Depression.

The smaller piece marked Atlas is an HO scale brass rail crossover, not much there as far as value.

The TCA cars are very collectible to TCA members and are Standard Gauge as well. Dating those is obviously quite easy.


----------



## platinumdak (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks alot shaygetz...very helpful


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

platinumdak said:


> Is this S??..its 2 1/2 inches from right wheel to left


No, this is Standard gauge as Shaygetz pointed out... S scale (1:64) is a size in between O scale (1:48) and HO scale (1:87)... Just FYI, S scale runs on two rail track...



platinumdak said:


> Lionel.. is this O...its 1 1/4 inch from wheel to wheel


Yes, this Lionel flatcar is O scale...

-----

Also, just for future reference, if you do decide to offically list these items for sale here on the forum, we have a dedicated For Sale section


----------



## platinumdak (Mar 31, 2010)

ok so S is not standard..thanks


----------

